# Whoa, whoa Jynx, DON'T RUN ME OVER!!!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Srsly, this is her newest thing. I don't know why, but she LOVES to show off how fast she can gallop at the wall or rail before sliding to a halt and showering people and horses with rocks and sand! It's even MORE ironic since she's supposed to be HURT, since she limps when someone rides her! Are we SURE horses can't pre-meditate? :lol: Anyway, enjoy some vids of my crazy horses!





First she almost tries to run me friggin over - this was the same day we tried riding her again (Shay-la) and she was limping at the trot, and then swishing her tail and bucking. Not sure how you can go from pain to THIS in 5 minutes, but I guess that's the vet's job!





Showing off her rather impressive sliding stop





And my goofy Arab being an ARAB! I adore the noises she makes, I swear, no breed can do that Arab BLOW so violently through the nostrils. This is her signature move!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Regarding pain... on the day a gelding I worked with was diagnosed with a torn suspensory, I went out to the field to grab him (he had just been let out of the stall) and I kid you not he galloped the field for 10 minutes. Galloped. Flat out, all by himself. He trotted over to me when he was done (there was no stopping him, no force in the world.. not even the world's largest treat bin) and appeared fairly fine. Threw him on the lunge and he was off again. Trotted him out on concrete, and definitely lame. Vet diagnosed a torn suspensory and he was put on stall rest for the better part of two months. 
Running large, straight lines seemed fine for him, but anything else and he was most defnitely sore. I don't think horses can premeditate, *however* I do think that they can anticipate pain due to repeated stress - such as if a saddle doesn't fit properly, they will become very sour just at the sight of a saddle, or so much as touching where they anticipate the painful area is. 
What was she diagnosed with? Is it good for her to be running and stopping like that? Might that aggrivate whatever is wrong?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is so much fun watching your horse having fun!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Regarding pain... on the day a gelding I worked with was diagnosed with a torn suspensory, I went out to the field to grab him (he had just been let out of the stall) and I kid you not he galloped the field for 10 minutes. Galloped. Flat out, all by himself. He trotted over to me when he was done (there was no stopping him, no force in the world.. not even the world's largest treat bin) and appeared fairly fine. Threw him on the lunge and he was off again. Trotted him out on concrete, and definitely lame. Vet diagnosed a torn suspensory and he was put on stall rest for the better part of two months.
> Running large, straight lines seemed fine for him, but anything else and he was most defnitely sore. I don't think horses can premeditate, *however* I do think that they can anticipate pain due to repeated stress - such as if a saddle doesn't fit properly, they will become very sour just at the sight of a saddle, or so much as touching where they anticipate the painful area is.
> What was she diagnosed with? Is it good for her to be running and stopping like that? Might that aggrivate whatever is wrong?


Yeah, but unfortunately I don't really know what else to do until we move - she's locked in a stall all night, and in a tiny paddock all day, so turning her loose in the arena is the only real exercise she gets - she plays a bit with the geldings in her paddock, and from what I've seen her do out there, if that's not hurting her I can't imagine this is, or causing any further issues.

Haven't had a vet take a look at her yet - as something so subtle and visible only when asked to trot, we were giving her some time off to see if that changed anything. The vet is coming out in approximately two weeks to float Justus, so I'll be having him check her then (as well as the weird warty growth on her cheek).

I'm almost positive it's in her back and from me riding with scoliosis. We've palpated down her back, and she does show some tension and sucking down closer to the hips. Her legs are clean with no heat. Pretty sure the vet is going to just advise some time off, possibly some massage therapy? Not sure if that would help, but going to wait for his advice and just let her be until then. We move April 2nd, so she'll actually have room to MOVE and hopefully not being so hyper.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I love seeing your horses while they are running around and playing. They look like they enjoyed their rolls too. I hope that Shay-la gets better and that it's nothing serious. 

I hope you have a safe trip for the move of your horses. =]


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Great vids! Thanks for sharing, they brought a smile to my face! I love watching horses goofing off


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> I love seeing your horses while they are running around and playing. They look like they enjoyed their rolls too. I hope that Shay-la gets better and that it's nothing serious.
> 
> I hope you have a safe trip for the move of your horses. =]


Hehe, sorry, Shay-la is my best friend and Jynxy is the horse. I put her name in brackets because someone had suggested Shay-la riding her before me to see if she still behaved the same way (she did). Thanks though! I'm really hoping the vet has some insight as it's sucked SO much not riding her!

Our trailer is currently buried in a snowbank, so we're debating riding them the 5 miles down the road for the move with Jynx ponied between us and Ashley behind us with the 4-ways on in the car. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great video!!

There was this one horse at my school when new people would go and take him out of his stall, he would start limping, putting no weight on his leg what so ever...tricked a lot of people out of riding him for classes!!

I would say that this guy was seriously hurt, but put him back in his stall right after he does it, have an instructor, or someone that has been there for a while, and he walks right out of the stall perfectly fine with no limp, gimp, or lameness!!! He was a funny guy for sure!!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Horses are prey animals and displaying lameness and weakness can be really dangerous for them so they can often hide it pretty well when they want to.

My gelding was dead lame and on stall rest but when he started tearing down the walls and being a nightmare and I was a bad owner and put him in the arena so he could stretch his legs he GALLOPED around and around and around bucking and having the best time ever. Still completely lame after wards but he felt that running was much more important than nursing his gimp for the time being.

Do you know what's wrong with her? Encouraging her to gallop around like that might make the problem worse  I know it's so so so hard when you have an injured horse because they don't understand why they are being "neglected" (not really, obviously) and not allowed to run and play and go about their day as normal. Especially when they get cranky and kick or otherwise terrorize their stall but sometimes that's the only way to try to let them get better.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, for sure Deerly, definitely a good point. At this time, stall rest isn't possible (hence why we're moving). So she's out in her paddock playing all day, so I think that's why I don't see a huge problem with what she's doing. She hates her stall to begin with, and she'll rear and buck in place and bash the walls until you think the entire thing is coming down (it's a free standing metal stall) so I think I'll wait and see what the vet says at this point.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Hehe, sorry, Shay-la is my best friend and Jynxy is the horse. I put her name in brackets because someone had suggested Shay-la riding her before me to see if she still behaved the same way (she did). Thanks though! I'm really hoping the vet has some insight as it's sucked SO much not riding her!
> 
> Our trailer is currently buried in a snowbank, so we're debating riding them the 5 miles down the road for the move with Jynx ponied between us and Ashley behind us with the 4-ways on in the car. :lol:


Oh whoops, I thought Shay-la was your horses' name, I apologize. But, I hope Jynxy feels better, she definitely is a beautiful girl. 

Is the road dangerous to ride the 5 miles? My barn is right on a somewhat main road Connetquot Avenue and it's really dangerous to ride down because, it leads into another main road Vets Hwy, it's not a highway, it's just a really busy road and you can ride down that too but, all the curves in the road and people don't really pay attention to where they are going. 

Okay I'm rambling but, you definitely want to make sure it's a safe trip. Good Luck


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah no, we're talking a quiet highway with ditches 3-4 feet full of either snow or water. It's NOT a safe ride this time of year - it may be quiet, but it's still a highway. Our horses are well accustomed to riding highway, but I wouldn't even think of it if we didn't have someone behind us with the hazard lights on. I highly doubt that's what we'll be doing, as this time of year it could easily be -20 out on April 2nd and I just hate the fact that we have NO where to go because of the ditches being full.

I'm trying to borrow a trailer, if not I do know people who will haul for a fee, just trying to avoid the fee for 5 piddly miles if we can!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL, I'm laughing because Excel does the same thing!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, everyone has scared the bejeebers out of me, so the vet is coming out on Monday to check Jynx and do teeth. I will post an update in the health thread.


----------

